# Indicador de tensión de carga del alternador.



## Jos1957 (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola. De nuevo voy a pedir algo. Soy nuevo en el foro y hasta ahora no pude aportar mucho, porque los temas que se tratan no tienen demasiada relación con mi actividad (Reparación de cámaras de video).  Pero estoy seguro que seguiré en adelante atento a poder aportar además de  solicitar ayuda. 
Voy a mi tema. Estoy buscando algún circuito que pueda fabricar para mi móvil que me indique cuándo el alternador está cargando y cuándo no, porque últimamente me estoy dando cuenta que el mismo no carga hasta que el motor no llega a unas 2.500 a 3.000 RPM. Consulté con un electricista de autos y me dijo que no vale la pena reemplazarlo ya que es una falla del regulador  que sale muchos $$$ pero en realidad lo único que tiene es que está un tanto "perezoso" (Je, no sabía que los reguladores también sufrían de esa condición). 
No necesito nada complicado, tal vez tres LEDs que indiquen el estado de la batería. El primero de menos de 12 voltios, el segundo de 12 voltios aprox, y el tercero de mas de 13 v.  a 13,8 que creo que es el nivel de carga. 
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 2, 2007)

1) No te apures por tu especialidad, YA te sacaremos el Jugo
2) No creo que sea el regulador, estos andan o no andan.
3) Te sugiero revises el o los carbones del alternador, desgaste en estos te puede dar algo parecido a lo que comentas.


----------



## El nombre (Dic 2, 2007)

en estos lares lo sacas por 15 euros


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 2, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> en estos lares lo sacas por 15 euros



Ah? 


Fogonazo. El electricista ya le hizo un chequeo general al auto y me dijo que está todo bien. Dice que algunos reguladores electrónicos como el de mi auto tienen este problemita.
Gracias.


----------



## Dano (Dic 2, 2007)

Para saber si está cargando, intercala un ampérimetro en el cable grueso que sale del alternador.

Saludos


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 2, 2007)

El alternador carga, solo que a veces lo hace a partir de que el motor llega a las 3.000 RPM. El único motivo por el que quiero colocarle un indicador de este tipo es para no colocarle un amperímetro o voltímetro de los comprados,  es que no me gusta agregarle este tipo de elementos que nunca son las originales de la marca ni modelo y quedan como un agregado. 
Los LEDs quedarían muy disimulados dentro del tablero.
Si este circuito no existe (cosa que no creo) lo voy a diseñar yo mismo, pero quería ahorrarme ese tiempo, ya que tiempo es lo que no me sobra.


----------



## gabrielg (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola jos1957

Lo mas complicado es abrir el circuito de salida del alternador, las corrientes son grandes y colocar una resistencia para sensar corriente no lo veo muy conveniente.

Lo mas lógico sería colocar un diodo dentro del alternador y sacar una muestra de la tensión que general el mismo. Esta tensión solo se emplearía para controlar el alternador. Con unos pocos componentes se podrían encender los LED.

Si bien no puedo hablar por los demás, creo que a nadie le sobra el tiempo. Sin embargo prestamos ayuda a otras personas porque la electrónica nos apasiona y tambien porque es un reto mas a diseñar cosas nuevas, por lo menos esa es mi razón de estar aquí.

Por eso considero un poco desafortunada tu opinión de que si nadie puede darte la solución, la buscarías por tus propios medios. Con ese criterio no creo que nos brindes ayuda cuando necesitemos de tus conocimientos. A propósito, ... a nosotros tampoco nos sobre el tiempo....

Saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

No estoy entendiendo algo.
Primero dijiste que querias saber si en tu bateria habia mas, menos o 12 V.
Despues estabamos hablando de si el alternador entrega o no corriente.
Que es lo que se necesesita realmente?

Saludos.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 3, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> No estoy entendiendo algo.
> Primero dijiste que querias saber si en tu bateria habia mas, menos o 12 V.
> Despues estabamos hablando de si el alternador entrega o no corriente.
> Que es lo que se necesesita realmente?
> ...



Es lo mismo  Electroaficionado: Si la batería varía la tensión entre menos de 12 voltios y 13,8 que es la tensión a la que normalmente cargan los alternadores, es porque el alternador está generando corriente. 
Cuando arrancamos el auto y el alternador no carga, se supone que habrá algo menos de 12 voltios, cuando el alternador comienza a cargar habrán más de 13.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 3, 2007)

*Gabrielg*: No hace falta abrir el alternador para colocar nada. Solo intento sensar las variaciones de la tensión de 12 voltios de la batería que como decía antes, va desde algo menos de 12 voltios a mas de 13, y eso se puede hacer desde el mismo tablero o tomando una muestra en la llave de ignición. 

Lamento hayas malinterpretado mi mensaje anterior. Si eso es lo que transmití, pido disculpas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 3, 2007)

Ah entocnes la cosa se hace mas sencilla ya que sensas tension y no corriente, que eso es lo que no entendia.
Busca en el foro "Voltimetro Led" hay un post sobre como hacer con un integrado un pequeño voltimetro que enciende leds a medida que sube la tension.

Saludos.


----------



## ramiro hernandez (Dic 9, 2007)

Amigo: es probable que estemos hablado de un alternador con regulador integrado :

el alternador es excitado por medio del foco de tablero, si no tienes foco en el tablero entonces cada ves que arranques tu coche tienes que revolucionarlo hasta cerca de dosmil revoluciones para que el reguladorse auto excite y empiece a cargar. yo te sugiero que cheques la linea de foco indicador de carga es probable que por ahi tengas tu problema
un atento y cordial saludo a todos los foristas


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 10, 2007)

Muy interesante tu respuesta Ramiro. No tenía idea de lo que comentás.  Muchas gracias, lo voy a chequear.


----------



## Jos1957 (Dic 16, 2007)

Hola amigos. Muchas gracias por sus interesantes aportes. 
Les envío la dirección donde encontrarán el circuito que andaba buscando.

http://www.creatronica.com.ar/voltimetro.htm


Tal vez algún día necesiten algo similar y les sea de utilidad.


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Dic 24, 2008)

Amigo ..por lo que comentas el regulados esta bien ,pero tambien estan los diodos rectificadores .que son 3 ya que el alternador es trifasico ....Cuando falla uno de estos baja el voltaje de salida y se produce el problema que tu indicas ....esto se conoce como triodo o tridiodo.
Chequea esto .....a mi me ocurrio


----------



## popoton (Dic 26, 2008)

si el alternador esta trabajando bien con el vehiculo en ralenti tiene que tener 13.5 v o un poco mas, hasta 14v es tolerable,  en reposo con el auto detenido el acumulador no superara los 12.5v , el mejor indicador que tenes es la propia luz de carga del vehiculo, ahora si esta cargando bien y la luz de carga no se apaga hasta acelerar revisa la correa, y acto segudo el rectificador de diodos.


----------



## Tarcisio (Ene 29, 2009)

Si la tension del acumulador es de 12v mientras el vehiculo esta encendido es seguro que el alternador no esta cumpliendo su funcion, este o no el vehiculo trabajando a 3000 rpm o mas o menos el alternador siempre mantiene al acumulador a un voltaje mayor de 12 en todos los casos mientras este encendido el vehiculo.
si solo a despues de 3000 rpm empieza a cargar, revisa lo tenso de la banda, el estado de los rodamientos del alternador y los carbones como ya bien te lo comentaban.


----------



## guiille (Feb 6, 2009)

Por las dudas lo que vos queres segun entendi este circuito.. 

El circuito completo y la explicacion aparece en esta web http://www.neoteo.com/construya-un-indicador-del-estado-de-carga-de-sus.neo


----------

